# draguer, faire la cour



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Que veut-dire exactement "draguer les filles" ?

Je prends cette expression pour "Déranger les filles" mais très gentiment bien sur ! afin de leur faire la cour c'est bien ce sens ?

Merci en avance
Iman

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Kutchiloo

Draguer c'est parler d'une manière pour les attirer


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce ne sont pas forcément des paroles ; il peut également s'agir de gestes… plus ou moins déplacés ! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, le sens est bien celui auquel tu pensais, Iman : faire la cour à quelqu'un.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Draguer une fille = faire la cour à une fille 
?
Elles ont presque le même sens ces deux expressions-là, il me semble...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Aranjuez

À mon avis, il y a une différence stylistique comme sémantique. "Draguer" est moins formel tandis que "faire la cour" est littéraire.
Draguer se réfère au premier rencontre, aux premières gestes qu'un homme entreprend pour faire connaissance avec une fille.
Faire la cour sous-entend les initiatives permanentes entreprises pour montrer son affection envers une fille - lui offrir des fleurs, inviter à sortir ensemble etc..
Peut être que j'ai tort


----------



## Maître Capello

Une autre différence est que _draguer_ peut être le fait aussi bien d'un homme que d'une femme, en tout cas de nos jours.


----------



## rolmich

"Draguer" fait partie du langage familier et reflète bien le changement des moeurs (ou au moins le changement de comportement) entre les sexes.
Il y a une cinquantaine d'année, on disait "emballer une fille" (vieilli) qu'on utilisait quand la "drague" avait vraiment réussi.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Capello,


Maître Capello said:


> Une autre différence est que _draguer_ peut être le fait aussi bien d'un homme que d'une femme, en tout cas de nos jours.


Même si moins usuel, et avec un petit effet comique, on commence à le dire aussi pour faire la cour ! 
(et après tout il y a aussi des courtisans et courtisanes en politique qui font une cour assidue aux puissants mâles...)


----------



## sultan_halarawi

Pour moi draguer et faire la cour ne sont pas du tout équivalents :
faire la cour implique que la personne est classe, distinguée, avec des manières, comme pourrait l'être un personnage de littérature classique (Shakespeare ou Molière par exmeple)

Draguer est bien plus direct : quand quelqu'un drague (homme ou femme) il peut raconter des mensonges, être très direct dans son approche, voire même parler de sexe...


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Voici une phrase:

Depuis sa rupture avec sa petite-amie, il passe son temps à *draguer *dans les boîtes de nuit de la région.

Qu'est-ce qu'il fait exactement?

-Il fait l'amour avec les filles?
-Il passe d'une fille à l'autre et_ flirte_ avec elles?
-Il rassemble les filles autour de lui ou bien il se tient près d'elles pour passer seulement de bons moments en buvant avec elles?

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Dans ce contexte, cela signifie "jouer au séducteur dans les boîtes de nuit". Effectivement, "flirter" est un très bon synonyme, même si le terme a perdu beaucoup de son sens avec l'évolution des moeurs !

Il y a toutefois une nuance... _d'intention_ ! Alors que "flirter" demeure en principe dans le domaine des relations relativement "'innocentes", la finalité de "draguer" ne fait aucun doute pour quiconque !


----------



## annie21

Bonjour, 
Je voudrais savoir quand vous décrivez une personne(souvent un homme) qui veut être le petit ami d'une femme et donc essaye par tous les moyens pour la sédurie et fait tout pour elle, vous dites comment? draguer une fille, faire la cour à une fille? séduire une fille, accoster une fille? Parmi ces mots, lesquels sont positifs? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour,
Vu mon âge, je me souviens de  l'expression "emballer une fille" mais c'est vraiment vieilli et aussi populaire, et indique que l'opération séduction a réussi.
"draguer" est populaire.
"faire la cour/séduire" sont courants.
"accoster" peut s'utiliser dans d'autres circonstances que la séduction et n'est pas spécifique.


----------



## nicduf

"Faire la cour" ne me semble plus guère employé.


----------



## snarkhunter

nicduf said:


> "Faire la cour" ne me semble plus guère employé.


... Je crois que ça se prononce "pécho" aujourd'hui !


----------



## rolmich

La différence entre "faire la cour" et "séduire" est que dans le premier cas le résultat final n'est pas encore obtenu, et dans le deuxième.....
"l'affaire est déjà dans le sac" (la belle est séduite) 
C'est vrai que "faire la cour" est vieilli.


----------



## volo

snarkhunter said:


> Je crois que ça se prononce "pécho" aujourd'hui !



Oui, pécho, qui est un mot à tout faire, me semble être aussi de mise dans sa forme première "*choper*", quoique un petit peu vulgaire peut-être ...


----------



## JClaudeK

annie21 said:


> Parmi ces mots, lesquels sont positifs?


"draguer", l'expression la plus courante,   est neutre pour moi, ni positif ni péjoratif.


> draguer Aborder quelqu'un, tenter de le séduire pour aboutir à une aventure : Se faire draguer dans un café.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses!


----------



## Lly4n4

J'ajouterai pourtant que "draguer" peut être fait de manière lourde et déplacée (ne pas comprendre un "non" par exemple... ce qui relève du harcèlement sexuel), alors que faire la cour peut paraître innocent, désuet, un brin gentillet, mais je ne lui vois pas d'association plus néfaste. 

"accoster", c'est la première rencontre, l'approche (et effectivement, un vendeur vous accoste aussi dans un magasin). Ensuite, l'homme peut se montrer entreprenant, il entame le jeu de la séduction. Il poursuit en faisant un cour longue et empressée... jusqu'à l'avoir chopée/pécho" (c'est comme l'ancien "emballer", la séduction a réussi).


----------

